
Show HN: Learn English vocabulary effortlessly on Twitter, 30+language - shawnyou
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/burning-vocabulary-highli/ljfjnlcnpmabfcgcmffkmgainghokdpl
======
shawnyou
Hi there,

We launched a project to help language learners learn vocabulary effortlessly
last year.

You can mark and save the words you don't understand, the saved words will be
marked automatically if it appears on subsequent web pages, thus you can
review these words in different context and repeat, repeat and repeat. One
year later, the reading becomes easier. For example, English learners can mark
words on twitter while they surfing the twitter.

Vocabulary calendar, Vocabulary flashcards, Sentenct snapshot, etc.

Our official website:
[https://burningvocabulary.com/](https://burningvocabulary.com/)

~~~
Eagleflight
sounds quite interesting, will try. thanks!

~~~
shawnyou
Yes, it's very easy to use and helpful. I am also a English learner.

